# Speaking of stupid idiots



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.wftv.com/news/20308860/detail.html



> A three-year-old was rushed to hospital Thursday night after he was badly injured when the family dog attacked him.
> ...
> The dog is named Cujo, and the family says he has attacked the same child before.
> ...
> ...


Yeah. I _wonder_ why the dog attacked the child. :roll: And why was the child left alone with a dog that had already bitten him before?!

Of course, it's the dog's fault and he'll be euthanized. Then the family will likely go get another one. ](*,)


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Some people shouldn't be allowed to have dogs, let alone have kids.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Meng Xiong said:


> Some people shouldn't be allowed to have dogs, let alone have kids.


Ain't that the truth. Anyone that names their dog Cujo and their kid Jaquavious ??? is in the shallow end of the gene pool


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Some of the comments are pretty retarded, too. One person said the dog had to be a Belgian Malinois because it had a black face. In the video. the dog has completely floppy ears, has a big bark, and is 120 pounds! Definitely no Mali. Maybe a GSD mix, but no purebred (the news anchors never called it a mix, but it clearly is). 

My guess is that the kid was probably being mean to the dog (intentionally or not doesn't matter).


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Poor dog


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

If a person maimed a child like that, hopefully they wouldn't be allowed to live in the same house with them again. Why was the dog allowed back in that home with that child? WTH!? It has no rights. It obviously has bad judgement. There's more wrong here than a child that touches hot stove burners more than 1 time...


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

The transcrip says 120-pound German Shepherd-mix. But the movie only cals him German Shepherd.
Its terribel that peopel get bit, But a Tv story and a big Oooaaaa the horror. Its a dog bite. I am realy sorry that I dident live 60 years ago insted when al this hopla wasent started.

I got bit twise by German Shepherd when I was a kid, No one carde, I dident get on the news . Many of my friends got bit by dogs to. If you akt stupid around dogs you get bit. Its NOT NEWS, Shit happens. I hate the new stupid media hyping any litle story.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Geez, if it had been a pit or some mutt that looked like a lab or a golden there would be neon lights saying "PITBULL mauls child". All the story says is "dog". Count your blessings. It sucks for the world that the media loves blood. Yet another mundane human-caused tragedy that is made into news so that the rubberneckers can look and then scream about something.


----------

